# Sun (UV) stained shower tray and other plastics in bathroom



## goneoff (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi can anyone help. The white plastic shower tray and other plastic parts in the washroom area of our Hymer Exsis 572 has been badly discoloured by uv rays from the sun through the skylight. Is there any way of removing this colouration, re-coating the plastic, or do we just have to live with it? Other motorhoming folks must have or had or have this problem. . . . . . . . . Or is it only me?


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

There are coating systems for repairing cracked shower trays but you would not want to do the full bathroom with it in my opinion.

I dont rate your chances of doing anything about it now so I think the answer is to pull the shade on the skylight and just live with it.

Martin


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

There has been a recent lengthy thread on this problem that boils down to.... some manufacturers products are more prone than others to discoloration. Coloured (slightly more expensive) plastics are less prone to discolouration. No real solution. Some put it down to age others to the effects of sunlight.
I am lucky as Dethleffs use a silver grey plastic that seems unaffected.

Alan


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

If you were to consider coating the shower tray then have a chat with this company http://www.speedlinereuro.com/.

The following link will be interesting if you wish to try and restore the colour of the plastic, however I could not say how effective or successful it will be http://retr0bright.wikispaces.com/

Alternatively and probably the last option to consider would be changing the shower tray for a new one, however this will be costly in both parts and labour, the shower tray alone is just shy of £300.

Regards,
Chris


----------

